# spraying bleach cleaner then letting air dry



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Can I spray all purpose cleaner w/ bleach in the bathroom on the toilet and floor and then let air dry? Do I have to wipe it down? If I let it air dry will it still be able to eat/bleach my clothes?

I like the idea of bleach cleaner but I always bleach my clothes wich gets to be a real pain. I have two boys so I want to get things really clean. 

Why can't my bathroom have a drain in it so I just hose it doen and don't have to get on my hands and knees to wipe down the toilet or the floor. Power washing sounds like fun even if it is a bit "Tim the toolman Taylorish"


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If the label says to wipe it off, then wipe it off. I use just dishwashing detergent to clean everything, it cleans dishes well enough to eat off of, so I figure it's good enough to use on something I, er, sit on. For scrubbing, I use baking soda. If that's not clean enough, I use drinking alcohol. Bleach is toxic, I rarely use it.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

okiemom said:


> Why can't my bathroom have a drain in it so I just hose it doen and don't have to get on my hands and knees to wipe down the toilet or the floor. Power washing sounds like fun even if it is a bit "Tim the toolman Taylorish"


I've been trying to convince Hubby that this would be great. I want the entire bathroom to be tile with a drain in the middle. I don't even want a tub...just a shower head or two coming out of the wall. I'm thinking the power washer would do a great job of cleaning it!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

An outside bathroom is even better


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree a hoseable bathroom would be terrific!

When bleach evaporates it's gone. So if you can't smell it you're ok. I like to use Biz or Chlorox II for cleaning clothes instead of bleach. The enzymes in those products breaks down the organic dirt and body oils and whitens without bleaching. They are just better environmentally. B


----------

